# Where do I get auto upholstery fabric from?



## bodyboarder20 (Feb 16, 2004)

Hey Im looking at pulling soem sewing skills adn redoing the seatsin a friends car... What im curious about is where is a good place to get fabric from. The local fabric stores dont seem to have anything suitable for car upholstery. Thanks!


----------



## Al Canuck (Oct 13, 2000)

*Re: Where do I get auto upholstery fabric from? (bodyboarder20)*

Are you talking about sew foam for the backs of the seat inserts, or foam to replace ripped bolsters?
Al


----------



## bodyboarder20 (Feb 16, 2004)

got it taken care of.. foudn out my friends parents own an upholstery shop, thanks!


----------

